# Axial SCX10 Trail Jeep



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

I got my scx10 trail jeep 95% done. It's a New Bright body on a custom aluminum chassis ~ All stock scx10 running gear. Check out the five point harness / full cell & the lock-out hubs. Running Losi 2.2 crawler rims. The chassis is from B&B Racing. ~ 
The next upgrades will be aluminum shocks & drive shafts when the funds roll in for them. ~ I hope that you like it.


----------



## moparman07 (Nov 9, 2010)

You wouldn't happen to know who makes a durable driveshaft for the scx10 do you? I've tried Integy driveshafts but they fall apart at the u-joint the little silver pin falls out please let me know if you know anything thanks.


----------



## outlander5 (Jan 24, 2010)

moparman07 said:


> You wouldn't happen to know who makes a durable driveshaft for the scx10 do you? I've tried Integy driveshafts but they fall apart at the u-joint the little silver pin falls out please let me know if you know anything thanks.


mip drive shafts for an ax-10-bullet proof


----------



## transambill (Jun 4, 2005)

Jeep looks really good. Setting a little high but still a good looking rig. 
Try lowering the body a little and that will lower your COG. Then when you crawl with it, it will be less likely to want to roll over and that good looking body will stay that way a lot longer.

JunFac driveshafts, a little cheeper than the mip's but just as strong.


----------

